# Cow twins



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

One of my little girls, had her twins the other day. They are 8 days old today and growing like pigs. 
I think I have one boy and one girl.

Another one of my mice gave birth 2 days ago to a single baby, she was not a good first time mum, or is not producing milk, so I tossed it (placed it carefully honest) in with the cow twins.

Ill post photos later.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Single baby did not make it, mums culled it in the middle of the day. It was very small and runty, so I assume there was something wrong with it.

Just got home and my elder cow mom had a huge litter. 13 babies. I need to figure out what ones are the runts and cull the litter down.

So total I have 15 babies between 2 moms. :!: So many little buds!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

And now to get a conformation on the genders


















Boy?




























Girl?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

nice chubby fellows 
Would've said boy and girl, too ^^


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Yep, I'd say boy then girl as well


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Darn, I don't need, nor have room for another male...Id love twin girls again haha.


----------



## Akeffala (Aug 16, 2012)

I need a doe....I have one doe already. She's a PEW


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd actually guess boy boy... but that's just me.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sorry but they look like 2 boys to me!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmmm guess I will wait a big longer to see what they are. If you look at them in person, they look different


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Just pulled them out.

I have one girl one boy.

You can see the nipples on the girl




























Girl










Boy


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

well thats better than 2 boys congrats


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay, glad to be wrong! I think I'm used to sexing pinkies, where this is NO room at all between genitals, so seeing space threw me off there! Then again, I'm just not that good at sexing lol!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> Yay, glad to be wrong! I think I'm used to sexing pinkies, where this is NO room at all between genitals, so seeing space threw me off there! Then again, I'm just not that good at sexing lol!


Want to sex all 13 of mine in a few days so I can cull the boys down?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

looks like boy, girl to me as well.

they're adorable, such pretty markings

EDIT:noticed that I'm late xD ah well that'll happen

I'm pretty good t sexing babies, usually xD I've only been wrong on a few babies over the last few years that I've had mice, I've gotten to the point where I can tell what they are BETTER when they are newborn as apposed to being a few days old or older o3o


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Well they are two days old now. Wriggly little things... I am not sure how I will be able to tell them apart if I do post photos to get them sexed..


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> Well they are two days old now. Wriggly little things... I am not sure how I will be able to tell them apart if I do post photos to get them sexed..


Thats why I like to wait till day 3 to confirm which one is which sex. 
I do sex them at a day old so I know how many boys vs girls I have and then when they get to 3 days old and the pigment comes in, I take a picture of their patterns first and then their behind so I know that way which one is which gender.

Goodluck though


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah well if their patterns start to show up tomorrow, around this time is when I will post photos of them all. Assuming I dont pass out after work.

Its currently 12 am where I am.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice looking little Holsteins you've got there.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I love my little cow girl. Her little cousins are so different! The moms are twins, and where with the same male, and the children are so different..

I hope that makes since? It does in my brain, but my brains fighting off a cold ><

I culled the male due to I do not need males, nor do I have room for males at this moment in time.. I feel bad about it like always, but his body was used to feed a growing snake.



















I think somehow, from a fox dad, and a cow mom I got this little one.. Grandma was pure black, and grandpa was white with red eyes. Sadly I do not know the linage beyond that.


























random little one


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Day 4, starting to get color...Or is it day 5 now?

Looks like Ill have more cow babies, and hopefully some fox babies, but they could just be all black ones.. We shall see.

And holy cow are they noisy~

The twins never made this much noise, but these little ones! Goodness!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So I counted it out today, 6 cows, 6 solids and one albino.

Turns out not all of them are loud...just one little solid one...he or she has been dubbed Mr squeaks.

The girls piled up their bedding against their water bottle and soaked their bedding, that was a fun thing to come home to after work and my fist class of the day. Had to change out their bedding, they enjoyed their out of the cage time haha. 
I will see if I can get photos of their little bits after my English class tonight. Between a 40hour work week, a cold, and college starting back up again I am swamped. Thankfully extra work hours equals extra money witch means more toys for the mice and chinchillas.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

First one.. 12 more to come.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So Im not going to bother with posting photos of the solid color ones little bits since I cant tell the difference, but the rest of the photos are coming.. Theres 25 more new ones


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Thats all of them for now.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Forgot to say how old they are now. They are 5 days old, and the single one is 12 days old.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Goodness they are getting so big. The elder cow opened her eyes for the first time today. Shes so cute. I think one of my favorite cows might be a girl,


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So it does seem one of my favs is a girl. I can see the nipples starting to show. Tomorrow I should know for sure. It seems I may have more males than females.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The Girls ^










The Boys ^

I was hoping for more girls, as I don't really have room myself for this many boys, but thankfully I have a few people wanting some of my boys.

Not sure if anyone is still looking at their progress as they grow, but I figured Id keep posting photos since everyone loves photos hah


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

keep posting im enjoying looking at the little ones .... they are fab x


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

It's fun to watch them grow! Very cute!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

They are little fatties. Ill post more photos tonight after class. Ive got class then work then class again


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So the mums picked up an annoying, yet nice habit at the same time. They only pee in this one area and seem to only poop in that same area too... gets icky rather quickly but a nice clean up


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

They are starting to open their eyes~~


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

awww .... waiting for pics x


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

They are so jumpy now! Ill try to get photos later tonight.


----------

